# Just got a pacman frog need help with tank



## TreyB (May 14, 2004)

Ok, I got a pacman frog a few days ago and right now he is in an exo-terra tank. Well, I wanna move him to something bigger so I can decorate it and not have to move him again. He is not too big but by far the biggest one i've seen in a pet store. I would say (just guessing) the he is about 3 in long and 3 in across. I have an extra 20 long and a few 10 gal. aquariums. I know the 20 would be too big even for an adult but would it hurt anything? Also, I have some extra goodies including a heat pad, fogger system and a electronic temp controller. Can any of this stuff be used for a pacman and can you give me an idea of how you guys are setting these little terrors up? Pics would be an added bonus. Thanks, Trey


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's an article on Pacman Frogs that might help.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

When I had mine I used one of those expanding dirt substrates covered by moss. I would mist him down daily. I had a shallow water dish in his tank and an under tank heater directly below. I had no overhead heat.

The problem with larger tanks and these frogs is that they might not find their prey - normally crickets. This was my problem when I had mine originally in a 10 gallon tank. So I moved him down to a 5 gallon tank and all was fine. The problem with the crickets was they would chirp and annoy me and also die off in the water dish or in the moss/dirt. I found it extremely annoying and also bad for the frog.

You can definitely use the uth. The fogger may be a bit of an issue though because you likely need deep water for it and I'd never recommend deep water in a pacman frog dish. As silly as it sounds you don't want the frog to drown in its water dish.

Also - which exo-terra tank is it that you have? Is it one of their plastic faunariums? Or is it one of their terrariums with the two doors in the front that open? And how big is it?


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

I keep my 4"+ pac-man in a ten gallon, its a bit small, but I just don't have the room for any thing else right now. His setup has peat moss sloping up the back side of the tank, so that the front has about 3" depth and the back has about 6"depth. On the shallower side, a glazed waterdish is sunk into the peat. On one end there is a heat mat, and above him he has full spectrum lighting, but no heat lamp. Also, a 20 long would do very nicely for an adult pac-man, if you have a spare one and the space for it, that is what I would recomend. ~ Rex


----------

